# 3 Bunnies need help in NW Oregon!



## Audreymae (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all, my name is Audrey. I live in Albany Oregon. Day before yesterday I was doing some horse work at my neighbors barn when my mom discovered 3 bunnies living in squalor. Long story short I have been allowed to find them new homes. I am NOT a bunny person. I am a horse and cat person and my life is extremely stressful right now and I dont have the time or room to bring 3 new creatures into my life. I am allowed to take them and 3 of their cages, but the cages will be small and I will not feel happy about how they will be living here either, it wont be ideal. PLEASE PLEASE please people in Oregon help me save these bunnies! Please help me find them good homes. I know NOTHING about them other than they were meant to be food, but then they got too big and they have been livin in these tiny cages forever. Please PM me if you can help! THanks a ton, Audrey


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok more info! The two dark ones are females, the white one is a male. They are more friendly than I first thought, but dont seem real handleable. Now that they are out of the dark, nasty stench of a corner they were living in, and out in the grass with nice hay and food and fresh water they are seeming a lot more happy! One of the females even seemed like she was leaning into my petting a little. I think with a little work these bunnies would be great pets! Someone please give them a chance, I can NOT keep them. Did I mention they are GIANT? They are the biggest bunnies I have ever seen! I wouldnt be surprised if they weighed 25lbs.

Females






















Male, hes a cutie!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 27, 2010)

I want them. Especially that boy. Get him to meee!
O:
Why can't you be in Colorado?
I'd take them all. ^^


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL well a lady just emailed me from my craigslist ad saying she wants the females so YAY! I hope she follows through with it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 27, 2010)

No reply back from the woman from yesterday. Is there anyone from Oregon who still posts on this forum?


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 27, 2010)

YAY YAY! The two females just left, they are off to be "spoiled breeders" her words, not mine  She said the male looks like new zealand? Anyway now there is only one that needs a home. The lady who took the females was nice enough to catch him and move him from the tiny cage he has been living in for god knows how long, to one of the bigger ones the female had been in.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2010)

thought he looked more like a Californian.


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol I have NO clue LOL.


----------



## Audreymae (Sep 29, 2010)

No inquiries on him today  I would really love for someone to give this guy a great home! He is really coming around already. He sniffs my hand and I give him a few little pets on the forehead and he likes it.


----------

